# Why do box blades



## markshr151 (Jan 13, 2013)

Why do box blades have a hinged rear blade? I hate these things, how do you control how much cut your front blade makes? I must be missing something because some very high end blades have hinged rear blades.Is it for a certain type of soil? I only have sand in central Fl.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mark. Mine is a fixed blade but I have seen the hinged type on the more expensive models. While I'm not sure why they have that feature, because I've never owned one, or been in the market for one, I'd go to youtube, and dial in some video of them in action, to see what they're all about.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine has a fixed blade as well...... I think TB has some good advise on doing a bit of youtube research to see how it's supposed to work. I can mess with my top link to adjust the cut and try to get it to do what I want.... makes me think I should check out youtube as well


----------



## markshr151 (Jan 13, 2013)

I can understand the misunderstanding,I have a good bit of experience. My preference is a fixed blade. I can't find a good reason for a hinged one.
1. Never had a single rock get stuck between blades
2. I can adjust how aggressive I want my blade to cut and have no problem getting a well built blade to cut because of weight.
3. When I am done cutting in and moving dirt around I tip the blade back just enough to cut off the high spots and smooth out every thing else (can't do that with a hinged blade )
4. A Hyd top link is the way to go but most of my life I twist and turn. A good quality top link is helpful and I have made my own with a ring around them.
5. Never had a problem wearing out a cutting edge but have bent a few boxes.( fixed blades are much stronger )
6.trying to float a blade is a very clumsy affair but posable and slow.


This is why I ask the question, it does not make any sense to me but maybe there is something I just can't see. 30 years ago my Massey 20 could out work a D3 grading with a fixed blade in the central Fl. Sand.


----------

